# RECIPE OF THE DAY: NIGELLA'S PRAISED CHICKEN, HALLELUJAH!



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I wish I could claim credit for this dish. It is just perfect and will sit well in the bodybuilders cooking repetoire, in its simplest form its chicken and vegetables in one pot.

This recipe is a real favourite with my family and I have made it often. It never fails to please and is simple to execute with stunning results. The flavours are delicate and this dish is best served with basmati rice and if you believe in anything Nigella expounds then you will have a dollop of English mustard on the side.

*Ingredients:*

1 large chicken

2 teaspoons garlic oil

100ml hite wine or dry vermouth (OPTIONAL)

2-3 leeks cut into 7cm logs

4 carrots peeled and cut ino batons

2 celery sticks sliced

2 litres of water

1 bouquet garni

Fresh parsley stalks banded together

2 teaspoons salt flakes OR 1 teaspoon cooking salt

2 teaspoons red peppercorns or good black peppercorns

To Serve

Chopped parsley

Chopped fresh dill

English mustard

Basmati rice

*Method*

Get out a large, flame-safe cooking pot (with a lid) in which the chicken can fit snugly: mine is about 28cm wide x 10cm deep.

On a washable board, un-truss the chicken, put it breast-side down and press down until you hear the breastbone crack. (As you may imagine, I like this.) Then press down again, so that the chicken is flattened slightly. Now cut off the ankle joints below the drumstick (but keep them); I find kitchen scissors up to the task.

Put the oil in the pan to heat, then brown the chicken for a few minutes breast-side down, and turn up the heat and turn over the chicken, tossing in the feet as you do so. Still over a vigorous heat add the wine or vermouth to the pan and let it bubble down a little before adding the leeks, carrots and celery.

Pour in enough cold water to cover the chicken, though the very top of it may poke out, then pop in the bouquet garni or your herbs of choice, and the parsley stalks (if I have a bunch, I cut the stalks off to use here, but leave them tied in the rubber band) or parsley sprigs

The chicken should be almost completely submerged by now and if not, do add some more cold water. You want it just about covered.

Bring to a bubble, clamp on the lid, turn the heat to very low and leave to cook for 1½-2 hours. I tend to give it 1½ hours, or 1 hour 40 minutes, then leave it to stand with the heat off, but the lid still on, for the remaining 20-30 minutes.

Serve the chicken and accompanying vegetables with brown basmati rice, adding a ladleful or two of liquid over each shallow bowl, as you go, and putting fresh dill and mustard on the table for the eaters to add as they wish.


----------

